# TV series made in Bristol ...?



## Velouria (Jun 26, 2006)

I was discussing this with another Urbanite and I wondered  ... what TV series have been made in Bristol?

The two obvious ones we could come up with were Shoestring and Casualty (although I believe Casualty isn't filmed in Bristol anymore!). 

Less obvious was the Young Ones, but then they pretended to be in London.

Any others?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 26, 2006)

Teachers


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 26, 2006)

Velouria said:
			
		

> I was discussing this with another Urbanite and I wondered  ... what TV series have been made in Bristol?
> 
> The two obvious ones we could come up with were Shoestring and Casualty (although I believe Casualty isn't filmed in Bristol anymore!).
> 
> ...


casualty is definately still in bristol, but holby city is at elstree.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2006)

The Office is supposably based on Bristol magazine, Venue's offices as written by  someone who did work experience there (as did I!)


----------



## boskysquelch (Jun 26, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> (as did I!)



Was that the episode where you were caught out trying to win an Ipod online?


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 26, 2006)

boskysquelch said:
			
		

> Was that the episode where you were caught out trying to win an Ipod online?


   Shhhhh


----------



## Velouria (Jun 26, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> casualty is definately still in bristol, but holby city is at elstree.


Ah I see.

I was sure I'd recognised the back of BRI in the last episode of Casualty I saw a month or two ago ...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 26, 2006)

only fools and horses was fimed here too, and they far more pretended to be in london than the young ones did (who i always felt pretended to be in some completely made up place, if you didn't recognise the gloucester road and temple meads...)


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2006)

Teachers makes no geographical sense. When that guy cycles in to school in the morning, he'd have to something like a 15 mile round trip to fit in all the landmarks 

All the BBC nature telly is put together in Bristol


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2006)

They filmed Young ones on the road that shared back gardens with my parent's first house. As a wee nipper I can just remember them filming the riot scene outside the house (after Dexy's had played, wasn't it?)


----------



## Velouria (Jun 26, 2006)

Although The Young Ones was based in London (they were all supposedly at a North London polytechnic), the street scenes were filmed in Bristol, because Paul Jackson was in Bristol when he was thinking about The Young Ones...

    * The house is at 1 Coddrington Road, off Broadway Road, Bishopston, Bristol.
    * The train station in Bambi is Bristol Temple Meads.
    * The Kebab And Calculator (their local as seen in Boring) is actually The Cock O' The North in Henleaze, Bristol, though the landlord is reputed to be a complete b*stard. Interestingly, it's one of only two round pubs in the UK.
    * In Bomb, Rick walks past Coopington Road...
    * The police station in Cash is actually the Bristol North Swimming Baths on Gloucester Road. The army careers office he goes to first is about 50 yards down the road (and is actually an RSPCA charity shop now). Both are about 100 yards away from the shop used as a launderette in Bambi.
    * The Swimming Baths also conveniently doubled as the "Fascist Pig Bank" in Summer Holiday. The getaway car is parked beside a line of bollards outside what is now the Bristol Flyer pub which is next door to the baths. ​
from The Young Ones FAQ


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 26, 2006)

cool, good find! knew about the laundrette, codrington road and cock o'the north, but didn't know about bristol north baths and the RSPCA shop, will have to watch those episodes again now!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 26, 2006)

the cock o the north isn't round any more is it?


----------



## Dru (Jun 27, 2006)

It is round still, it's just that it got a makeover by Barras to make it look more like standard Pub Tudor. Very much in keeping with a round pub... not. I quite liked the pre-modded pub, as it was so very 60s. But who wants to protect vintage 60s pubs? -not Barras, obviously.

And having destroyed the feel of the place, they stuck a plaque outside it, commemorating the link with the Young Ones and containing a few factual errors.


----------



## Dru (Jun 27, 2006)

...by the way, wasn't _Softly Softly _made around Bristol? -Cop series, with Frank Windsor and Stratford John moving south from Z Cars country....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 27, 2006)

Noahs Castle?


----------



## woolly (Jun 27, 2006)

spanglechick said:
			
		

> casualty is definately still in bristol, but holby city is at elstree.



do they use Holby City ambulances in Casualty?
because that's what I saw when they were filming around Barton Hill a few months ago...


----------



## Dru (Jun 27, 2006)

Animal Magic!


----------



## pogofish (Jun 27, 2006)

Wallace & Gromit, also the BBC Natural History Unit is based there so most of their output qualifies.

Crikey, they even have a listing on IMDB - plenty there.

http://akas.imdb.com/company/co0130080/

Never mind the production companies that were popular with Channel 4 once.  Watershed Media or similar rings a bell?


----------



## JTG (Jun 27, 2006)

Wallace & Gromit are definitely in Bris. Wallace reads the Evening Post and there's a story about the Gas on the back page in the Wrong Trousers


----------



## JTG (Jun 27, 2006)

House of Elliot was filmed in Bristol or Bath, can't remember which.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 27, 2006)

Also the Clifton Rocks tunnel which was a transmission facility & secondary base for the BBC in WW2.

http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/bristol_clifton_rocks/index.html



> The BBC had to face up to the fact that Broadcasting House might be badly damaged by bombs or even taken over by invading Nazis. They decided to set up an emergency headquarters in Bristol, capable of handling programme production if the need arose. Since however, this station too could have come under attack, the search began for bomb proof premises. The disused railway tunnel of the Bristol Port & Pier Railway was ear marked. Despite the emergency situation, in a true blue act of eccentricity, the BBC, incredibly, sent its symphony orchestra consisting of nearly 100 members, to play in the proposed tunnel under the baton of the famous Sir Adrian Boult, with a view to checking the acoustics. One can only presume that the BBC wanted to ensure that even if Britain was about to be completely and utterly destroyed, radio listeners should not be denied broadcasted symphony concerts of the highest quality whilst the bombs dropped around them.


----------



## 3_D (Jun 27, 2006)

Jangles was made in Bristol.

Waddaya mean ya don't remember Jangles? Early 80's telly program, kind of drama thing, where Hazel O'Connor (off of Hazel O'Conner) runs some kind of night club. Don't remember much about it except that it was really REALLY bad. 

Luckily though, I was the only person that actually watched it.

*tumbleweed moment*


----------



## Velouria (Jun 27, 2006)

pogofish said:
			
		

> Also the Clifton Rocks tunnel which was a transmission facility & secondary base for the BBC in WW2.
> 
> http://www.subbrit.org.uk/rsg/sites/b/bristol_clifton_rocks/index.html


Hehe ... well, they didn't have decent tape recorders then. 

The Nazis had the good tape recorders. We nicked the technology and its principles are now used in the video recorder


----------



## Jografer (Jun 27, 2006)

Points West?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 27, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> House of Elliot was filmed in Bristol or Bath, can't remember which.



the actual house of elliot is in berkeley square off the triangle in bristol, it's the house on the corner in front of you as you walk up the road past bar ha ha on your left. Used to be a uni library, not sure if it still is.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 27, 2006)

_Deal Or No Deal_

(-AFAIK, it's filmed down at the Endemol studio off the Bath Rd?   )


----------



## potential (Jun 27, 2006)

sorry !!! but wasnt only fools and horse's filmed in bristol ???


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 27, 2006)

potential said:
			
		

> sorry !!! but wasnt only fools and horse's filmed in bristol ???



For a time, yes.

_(Post #8 beat ya to it though!  )_


----------



## potential (Jun 27, 2006)

what about some nature progs ?
bbc bristol did all that stuff ?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 28, 2006)

Afterlife, that ghosty programme with Andrew Lincoln was filmed in Bristol.


----------



## JTG (Jun 28, 2006)

potential said:
			
		

> sorry !!! but wasnt only fools and horse's filmed in bristol ???



Nelson Mandela House is the tower block right next door to Ashton Gate, home of Bristol's less discerning football followers.

The ground even appeared in one or two shots, which was odd because there isn't any medium sized football ground in Peckham afaik 

The batman and robin sequence on their way to the fancy dress party was filmed in Broadmead


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2006)

*'Peckham High Street' (Broadmead at junction with Horsefair/Penn Street)*





*'Peckham Town Hall' (Coroner's Court, Backfields, St. Paul's)*





*Leaving the scene of the attempted mugging outside 'Peckham Town Hall' (running onto Upper York Street, St. Paul's; Lakota nightclub just out of sight to the left)*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2006)

*Pursuit of bag-snatcher from 'Peckham Market' (running up Hill Avenue from Almorah Road, Windmill Hill)*





*Taking a breather from chasing the bag-snatcher (Victoria Park, Windmill Hill in background)*





*Pursuit nearly at a close (convenience store on St. John's Lane(?), Totterdown)*


----------



## 3_D (Jun 28, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> ...Ashton Gate, home of Bristol's less discerning football followers...


*WHY, YOU.....!!*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 28, 2006)

'I Saw You', a romcom-style TV drama with Fay Ripley, filmed in part in Victoria Park, Windmill Hill


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jun 28, 2006)

One of my friends was paid £150 to let C4 set up lights in her garden - as they were filmer Teachers next door! 
From my old office we always used to see Casualty being filmer...all the ambulances said Holby City on - a very exciting distraction from work


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 29, 2006)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> One of my friends was paid £150 to let C4 set up lights in her garden - as they were filmer Teachers next door!
> From my old office we always used to see Casualty being filmer...all the ambulances said Holby City on - a very exciting distraction from work



Wasn't that at the back of the VOSA (was Vechicle Insprectorate) buildings on Croydon St. just off Lawrence Hill R-a-B?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2006)

nellyphant said:
			
		

> Wasn't that at the back of the VOSA (was Vechicle Insprectorate) buildings on Croydon St. just off Lawrence Hill R-a-B?



Yep. Squeezed between the back of VOSA and the First Bus depot.  I think that's where a lot of the external hospital shots of the hospital car park/entrance to A&E are filmed.

AFAIK, they film most of the indoor scenes in a warehouse set on the Kingsland Trading Estate near Old Market.  You'll know it if you pass it, 'cos whenever they're filming, there are catering vans parked outside. 

The number of times in Bristol I've seen what I thought must be a real accident ahead, only to read _Holby City_ on the side of the ambulance...


----------



## la ressistance (Jul 3, 2006)

i'm working on a series in bristol now.we're filming all over and i have to say ,your city is class  driving round and seeing quality graffiti everywhere,and everyones really chatty.i'm really loving bristol,great city.

also,only fools and horses was gonna be made in cardiff.BBC cardiff was given the option of making o.f.a.h. or terry and june..........................they went for terry and june.


----------



## Myopic Visionary (Jul 22, 2006)

The classic sketch where Delboy falls over when the barman raises the bar was filmed in the wine bar in the basement at "The Old Granary"


----------

